
Rethinking free speech on campus - SanjeevSharma
https://www.economist.com/news/books-and-arts/21730136-attempt-reconcile-protecting-vulnerable-students-commitment-unfettered
======
navigator01
The answer is to allow all speech that does not have the intent of hurting
others. I'm completely on board with limiting hate speech, but if I try to
make a point that, say, illegal immigration is bad then I should not be
silenced just because some students are or know illegal immigrants and that my
words have the side effect - not intent - of offending them.

